# Safe Rider Fees



## SD_Uber (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry to bother. I'm getting my taxes done this weekend. I've never done the 1099K in the past. Where do you deduct the safe rider fees? Not sure where to put it in the adjustments and deductions section. 
Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

SD_Uber said:


> Sorry to bother. I'm getting my taxes done this weekend. I've never done the 1099K in the past. Where do you deduct the safe rider fees? Not sure where to put it in the adjustments and deductions section.
> Thank you in advance for any help!


Safe rider fee would be included as an earning as well as an expense (under "Commissions and Fees") on your Schedule C. It nets to $0, so you aren't taxed on them and it doesn't affect your tax bracket.


----------

